# Commute distances from downtown Dubai?



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, I have a job in Downtown Dubai (next to the Burj Dubai building) and am moving to Dubai at the end of February. 

I am looking at places to live and hoping someone could suggest a decent area for me to live and one which is a reasonable commute?

My price range for a 1/2 bedroom apartment is between 90,000 and 110,000 AED

Thanks in advance


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Your best option would be to live in the Burj Dubai area itself, as that would make your commutes a lot more palatable (and you could even walk to work in the winter!). Look at The Old Town, Burj Residences or South Ridge. I'm not sure what the rents are like now for one bedrooms apartments at the moment, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are about 10K-20K more than your max price above.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

The price for a 1-bed in downtown was up to 145k in November but I'm sure its come down since then. If you have a really tight accommodation budget, look at Al Barsha or Bur Dubai near Burjaman Shopping Centre. Both would be a 15 minute commute - Al Basha will be with the traffic flow so slower coming home.

Having said that, if you live in downtown you won't need a car (or only one if you partner doesn't work in the area). My hubby works in the same area and can walk to work in 25 mins. I work in Bur Dubai so need to drive, but by only having one car we've saved about 70k per year.....


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

OK then - would the marina be too much of a commute? Deira is off limits, when I went there it was not the Dubai I expected. How about Al Satwa, what is your experience of there?


My friend today said 'what is you dont get through the probation period of three months, are you tied into paying rent for the whole year' 
What would happen then?

There would be 2 of us sharing so 2 incomes are better than one but I want to be there to save money and not to spend it all on heavily inflated apartments however nicely fitted they are!!


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

The Marina commute would be manageable but I think you'll find rents in Burj Dubai and the Marina broadly similar - and I think apartment fit outs in Burj Dubai are probably more consistent (and higher). 

Satwa is probably cheaper, but last I heard the whole area was marked for demolition and redevelopment but with the credit crisis, this mega project is probably on hold.


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Marina prices (and JBR) are a bit cheaper, but then the finish in the downtown apartments is much nicer (and newer). The commute is not too bad, a colleague of mine does the drive from Marina to Bur Dubai in 25 mins, so it would only take you 15 mins. Having now lived here for nearly a year, i would personally consider moving to the Marina for a sea-view and to be closer to the beach. 

Have you spoken to any real estate agents? I think more and more places are offering 2,3 or 4 cheques because of the recession. Alternatively you could stay in temporary accommodation, when do you get here? We stayed in a serviced apartment (I can give you the contact details if you PM me) for the first month until we were sure we liked Dubai, our jobs et.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

8 Boulevard is very nice by Emaar - really nice quality and finishing. - right next to where you would be working,

1beds there are 130,000k ?


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

Jumeirah Beach Residence (JBR) Is good loads of shops restaurants a fair sized supermarket reasonable priced rent but it would avoid driving there on the weekends u have to drive all the way to the end till they finish the roads in between i think theres a few open now but when i was last there late octobre there was none open and was waiting in traffick for half an hour


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

How can I PM so I can get these details from you? I think a serviced apartment sounds like a great idea until we ascertain our position there and jobs etc like you mentioned.

Are serviced apartments generally more expensive, cheaper, self catering etc?

Thanks for your help on this BTW


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

serviced apartments are more expensive. you can only PM after you make 5 posts, so ask 2 more questions and then you can PM !!


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your advice then. I will write this and another so I can PM someone


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

One last thing, can you tell me whether prices are in the process of dropping or rising? At an exchange rate of 5.03, my hard earned pounds are not going to go as far as they did in the summer!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

for the moment rent prices are falling but only in certain areas where there is far more supply then demand - i.e Discovery Gardens, Springs.

Areas that are still holding there rental value are JBR, Marina, The Palm e.t.c


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't think rent prices have gone down too much in dowtown. But don't forget to bargain! We got our apartment for 15k less per annum than they were asking for it. Not as many people can afford to live in downtown with the exchange rates (back up to 5.6 today I believe) so they are taking reasonable offers from people who can.

And speak to Better Homes, I read an article yesterday saying that they were running a 'more rental cheques per year' scheme with landlords...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

BLM said:


> I don't think rent prices have gone down too much in dowtown. But don't forget to bargain! We got our apartment for 15k less per annum than they were asking for it. Not as many people can afford to live in downtown with the exchange rates (back up to 5.6 today I believe) so they are taking reasonable offers from people who can.
> 
> And speak to Better Homes, I read an article yesterday saying that they were running a 'more rental cheques per year' scheme with landlords...



I hear the rent committee is pushing landlords to take 4 cheques these days.


BLM - can't believe you two have been here nearly a year already. How time flies! Hope all is good for you both. x

-


----------

